# Co-sleeping w/Preemie?



## loudmama (Mar 12, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has co-slept with a preemie. If so, any extra precautions?

Thanks,
L


----------



## winonamom2be (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes, I have a 35-weeker and we have coslept since she came home at 8 days old. we also coslept part of her 1st night in the hospital, but then she had to go under oxygen. she's almost five months now and 13 lbs but she was about 5 lbs when we brought her home.

ETA - can't say we did anything special except put a soft fleece blanket down between us so her skin could be against something soft not our scratchy old bedsheets.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I will start out by admitting I have never had a preemie...though it certainly seems to me that a premature babe would benefit MUCH from cosleeping!! I would be terrified to have a baby so small away from me at night.


----------



## katebh (May 21, 2005)

We slept with our 5 lb 36 weeker from day one. We even co-slept (and it was encouraged) at the hospital. No special precautions- if you're like me, you'll be awake at every little movement the baby makes. Your sleep patterns really do change!

Kate


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

I have had 2 preemies. One was born 31 weeks (4lbs, 8oz) and one at 32 weeks (3lbs, 12oz). I have (and still do) co-slept with both of them. The only precaution that I took was to make sure that the older one never slept next to the younger one, but I'd do that with any toddler sleeping in the same bed as an infant.


----------



## nathansmom (Nov 28, 2003)

I did. Even when we had the moniters and oxygen we coslept. I can't imagine not having my tiny bundle right next to me where I could check on them. My twins were exactly 36 weekers (we knew the dates for sure) but were born showing signs of a 32-33 weekers.


----------



## redwolf2 (Jan 3, 2006)

I slept with my 34 week old twins. I would've been a freak if they were anywhere else. I'd never get any sleep...with 2 it's not like I do anyway but...


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

I co-sleep with my 32 week twins. Studies show that preemies do benefit from having mom close by like that, it helps with breathing and heartrate issues, and is much easier for feeding.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I co-slept with my preemie twins. In the beginning t hey liked to sleep on us so one on each chest. After that we rotated around depending on who was nursing, etc.


----------



## Desdamona (May 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redwolf2*
I slept with my 34 week old twins. I would've been a freak if they were anywhere else. I'd never get any sleep...with 2 it's not like I do anyway but...









Aww, Dana. I would more than happily lend a spot (or 2!) in our family bed to help you get a better nights sleep. How long of a drive is it from me to you?














to you, mama.


----------



## Desdamona (May 2, 2003)

I haven't had a preemie myself but a friend of mine had a baby at 27wks. It was a LONG hard road to just get this little guy home, but when he was finally home they coslept with apnea monitors and all. The mom felt a little paranoid about the in home help they were getting (a PT) finding out that they were cosleeping so they set up a portacrib in the bedroom as well. I can barely imagine putting one of my full term babies (who are between 9 and 10lbs) alone in a crib, let alone a teeny, tiny baby!


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

We co-slept at the hospital when DD was born at 36 weeks, and have co-slept with her ever since. I've heard it's frowned upon, but she slept on my chest for weeks. I wish I could get her to sleep there now!









I think especially for preemies, it helps keep their breathing regulated. They breathe with you.


----------



## ~*SugarMama*~ (Jul 20, 2005)

We couldn't co-sleep with our 36 weeker. It actually made her night time breathing worse and she slept very poorly as a result. Once she caught up in weight (around 6 weeks, she was 8lbs) she became much more comfortable being "touched" all night and then we did begin co-sleeping in earnst.

My best advice is to allow your preemie to make the decision. If they are comfortable and sleeping better with you, then go for it.







If they seem to be doing worse off in your bed, then I would wait.

DD actually slept better in the beginning swaddled in her bassinet next to our bed in her "nest". (A towel was rolled up and then cradled around her legs and sides....like a U with her in the middle.....mimiced the feeling of being in the womb and helped her settle down and sleep)


----------



## winonamom2be (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76*
I've heard it's frowned upon, but she slept on my chest for weeks. I wish I could get her to sleep there now!









Same here. She used to love to sleep on my chest! It was the only way she WOULD sleep for a long time. Now, not so much. Not at all, actually. That was the BEST.


----------



## redwolf2 (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Desdamona*
Aww, Dana. I would more than happily lend a spot (or 2!) in our family bed to help you get a better nights sleep. How long of a drive is it from me to you?














to you, mama.

With all of yours how could you fit another 2?








But thanks!
It takes us about 12 hrs. but with all the kids about 14-15. We will probably stop over ssomewhere. we'll be out in JUly, hope to see you.

namaste


----------

